# Nissan set to offer new vehicles



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Nissan will continue its onslaught of new products next year with a flurry of all-new or re-designed vehicles.
Besides a redesigned 2004 maxima to be introduced in march, insiders said the Maxima will provide "the soul" of a new Z sports car "wrapped in a premium sports sedan design."
That means that the Maxima's 3.5-liter V-6 shared with the Altima passenger car, the Murano sport-utility vehicle, the 350Z sports car, the redesigned Quest minivan and the Infinity G35 coupe/sedan - will be tuned along the lines the current 350Z's 287- horsepower engine as oposed to the Altima's 245 horses.
Other new 2004 models in the Nissan parade next year will be a 350Z convertible in early summer and two company firsts - a full-size SUV in September 2003 and a full-size pickup in November.
And Nissan Motor Co.'s luxury marque, Infinity, could expand to Europe and other markets by 2005.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im so proud of what NIssan is doing--I just hope that the rest of the world realizes it....

Its time for Nissans to take over......


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Pumping the HP in all their V6's to 287 HP should be awesome!

A Quest minivan with that much HP!!!


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

The new Maxima is supposed to have two moonroofs that run along each side of the car. This I found out by a nissan guy that works in a plant and oversees production of the current Maximas. He came in my place of business wearing a Nissan shirt and of course I was the first to say hello. Then we just got to talking and me selling but thats besides the point. This is only a rumor mind you but it seems reputable.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Now if only we could get a car w/ a turbo stock.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

A lot of manufactures quit using turbos. They were having to many problems with them. They have a short life, especially in hot weather. They tend to burn up and there way expensive.
That's why you see most manufactures going with super chargers. They have a lot less problems.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

Not bad looking...like 280 HP too and I think AWD! 6 speed...nice... Say goodbye to the Bimmer 330ix...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> A lot of manufactures quit using turbos. They were having to many problems with them. They have a short life, especially in hot weather. They tend to burn up and there way expensive.


True, I completely understand why companies stopped making turbo cars. However, you would think w/ all the demand for a turbo compact car from tuners like us that Nissan would make a small number of turbo editions of the Sentra, Maxima, or even the new Z (that would be sweet  ). It just bugs me that companies are finally offering turbo cars (i.e. the SVT Neon, Protege, Jetta, etc.) and Nissan has not gotten on board. Even in the past the only turbo car in the Nissan line up was the 300Z and it was hella expensive but you could go out and buy a new Eclipse GS-T for 15 grand less and be smoking the competition. I think all my frustration still boils down to the fact we got such a lame version of the Silvia  I want a sr20det damn it!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

One note about the 300ZX turbo. The turbos on those had a very short life, The design was poor do to cooling problems. The turbos would burn up and throw oil everywhere. That was Nissans last nightmare with turbos.
Nissan needs to engineer a new turbo design. On the 300ZX Nissan thought you could just bolt on the horsepower without design changes. What you ended up with is a bunch of twin turbo 300ZX's driving around with non operatable turbos on them, because the people that own them don't want to shell out the bucks to have them replaced.
I know several people with them and they don't want to put up the money because they know it won't last.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn thats the new MAX right.....yo Nissan is just getting better and better....

Have U guys seen the new Accord ---it doesnt even come close to the Max...


----------



## lljes1 (Dec 27, 2002)

yeah, those new accords we got are fugly!!!!! the jdm accords are a little smaller, but look sweet as hell, especially the type-r! the downside is that japan only gets the 2.0 and 2.4 4 banger, not the v6 240hp we get here...and over there, the 6 speed is readliy available. here, every dealership is only getting one, with bigger dealerships getting two. the reason is that it's the same 6 speed out of the cl, and they didn't make enough for the demand even before the new accords came out. this same thing is starting to look like it's going to happen to the maxima too, because they are sharing the 6 with the g35 and the z...


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Looks like I am going to have to trade in my alty for a new 287 hp one.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Powered by 4G63 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just , maybe, a little more thought should go into the design of the rear. kinda ugly IMO


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

More pics....not 56k friendly.

http://www.maximafreak.com/2k4/dscn0003.jpg
http://www.maximafreak.com/2k4/dscn0005.jpg
http://www.maximafreak.com/2k4/dscn0016.jpg


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *More pics....not 56k friendly. Looks like the camera spies are out, we'll see how long it takes for someone to copy it.
> 
> http://www.maximafreak.com/2k4/dscn0003.jpg
> http://www.maximafreak.com/2k4/dscn0005.jpg
> http://www.maximafreak.com/2k4/dscn0016.jpg *


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks way too much like the Altima in my opinion, and the side profile of the rear does need re-thinking.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Its nice but yeah it does kinda look too much like an Alty--not that that is a bad thing but it should have its own distinct look....

To tell U the truth...Nissan kinda confuses me....

Honda has the Civic and Accord
Toyota has the Corolla and Camry

Then Nissan has the Sentra-Altima-and Maxima/ I mean its always worked since they have been doing it for so long but I wonder why this is....


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Nissan has always had the low price Sentra, medium price Stanza-Altima, and the higher end Maxima for customer selection.
It's just more choices to choose from.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Its nice but yeah it does kinda look too much like an Alty--not that that is a bad thing but it should have its own distinct look....
> 
> To tell U the truth...Nissan kinda confuses me....
> 
> ...


Yeah, but Ford has (had) the Focus, Contour, Taurus, Chevy has the Cavalier, Malibu, Impala, and Dodge has the Neon, Stratus, Intrepid.....makes sense to me.

And what about Toyotas shitbox Echo (ooooogly)?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Not to pretty. The 'dog leg' behind the rear windows is a beemer ripoff and is a huge blindspot. The rear from the rear is nice. The rear from a 3/4 view is chunky. The car looks a tad slab sided and almost bland. But thats the trend in easy manufactuing and good drag cD. 

Seth


----------

